# FMH Admissions 2015??



## AhmadT (May 17, 2014)

can someone please tell me if I can get into FMHC with 81.9 UHS aggregate? what is the fee (mbbs and bds)? what was last years merit (mbbs and bds)? how do they calculate merit (weightage of matric, fsc, mcat, test and interview)? 

all help will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Feline (Jan 14, 2014)

AhmadT said:


> can someone please tell me if I can get into FMHC with 81.9 UHS aggregate? what is the fee (mbbs and bds)? what was last years merit (mbbs and bds)? how do they calculate merit (weightage of matric, fsc, mcat, test and interview)?
> 
> all help will be greatly appreciated.


*Pakistani Students*

*Particulars*
*Amount*
*5.5% UHS Charges*
*5% Advance WH Tax*
*Total Fee*
*Rs. **Rs. **Rs. **Rs. *Admission fee (one time Only)
 50,000
 2,750
 2,638
 55,388
Annual tuition fee
700,000
38,500
36,925
775,425
*Total*
*750,000*
*41,250*
*39,563*
*830,813*


*Source:* Fee Structure | FMH College of Medicine & Dentistry


----------



## lightning (Sep 18, 2015)

Feline said:


> *Pakistani Students*
> 
> *Particulars**Amount**5.5% UHS Charges**5% Advance WH Tax**Total Fee**Rs. **Rs. **Rs. **Rs. *Admission fee (one time Only) 50,000 2,750 2,638 55,388Annual tuition fee700,00038,50036,925775,425*Total**750,000**41,250**39,563**830,813*
> 
> *Source:* Fee Structure | FMH College of Medicine & Dentistry


can you also tell what was the final merit in 2014?


----------



## AhmadT (May 17, 2014)

whats your aggregate


----------



## armourlessknight (Sep 3, 2015)

When I went to FMH to get the prospectus and asked them what their merit was last year, they said 82% I find that hard to believe. I mean Shalamar closed at 82% last year.


----------



## Malyash (Oct 1, 2015)

Hello all. I am new here i want to know can we get FMH prospectus onlime or easy paisa ? 
If yes then please post the link of easy paisa here. I'll be thankfull. 
I have an aggregate of 79% do i stand any chance in FMH ?


----------



## baby doll (Sep 9, 2014)

Who have applied nd got their admit cards for fmh aptitude test? Mine on 3rd nov 2:30


----------



## Umer206 (Oct 5, 2015)

I have applied in FMH , my aggregate is 81.44 is there possibilty of my admission ?


----------



## baby doll (Sep 9, 2014)

Yes...do well in their test

- - - Updated - - -

Wts ur test date?


----------



## Umer206 (Oct 5, 2015)

My test is on 3 nov at 4:30


----------



## armourlessknight (Sep 3, 2015)

Malyash said:


> Hello all. I am new here i want to know can we get FMH prospectus onlime or easy paisa ?
> If yes then please post the link of easy paisa here. I'll be thankfull.
> I have an aggregate of 79% do i stand any chance in FMH ?


Prospectus | FMH College of Medicine & Dentistry 

Here's the easypaisa link. You have a chance in FMH if you do exceptionally well on their test.


----------



## Amna4465 (Oct 4, 2015)

From where do u issue admit card??? Plz help


----------



## Amna4465 (Oct 4, 2015)

Can some one plz tell tat the form tat we buy from fmh we hav to then fill d info online after we've submit info do we hav to print tat adm form and submit it to office or not?


----------



## armourlessknight (Sep 3, 2015)

When you buy the prospectus it will have a username and password. You will go to the website written on it and log in. You will fill that form and once you hit next, you will get an admit card. Print that. That's all you need for now. They will ask you for the documents after the merit list is released i.e after the aptitude test results are announced.


----------



## baby doll (Sep 9, 2014)

Amna4465 said:


> Can some one plz tell tat the form tat we buy from fmh we hav to then fill d info online after we've submit info do we hav to print tat adm form and submit it to office or not?


Just print the admit card not the form etc...


----------



## Amna4465 (Oct 4, 2015)

When r they going to publish their merit list fr bds exapt?


----------



## Skandril (Jan 5, 2015)

What is this new scheme and old scheme lahore?


----------



## nimra khan (Oct 14, 2015)

is their admissions open now in fmh ?


----------



## Gaia (Sep 14, 2015)

The guy in the FMH admission office provided me a different fee structure. :/ The annual fee was 711k excluding admission fee


----------

